# Closing threads



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Why close threads that can help people?


I was just about to post when another thread got closed lol



this is that post
My DSN tells me to test two hours after eating, which is a max 4 times dailly. If there is good reason to test more I want to understand those reasons.


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2010)

I think it is usually a last resort closing a thread and it very seldom happens but when things start to become personal or people are calling for it to be closed then it must be considered.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

ypauly what was you going to post


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Diebetic1985Matthew said:


> ypauly what was you going to post


I have added it to my original post above.


----------



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

I was also posting when it was closed. Please see my post titled TESTING.


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2010)

A healthy debate is one thing, but when it starts to get personal then it's time to move on. The threads that have just been closed were no longer either productive or informative and people were getting really upset. Everyone is entitled to express an opinion but it should be done with respect for the views and feelings of others.

As I said elsewhere, we would prefer not to have to act at all, but will do so if necessary to preserve the peace.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I think it is usually a last resort closing a thread and it very seldom happens but when things start to become personal or people are calling for it to be closed then it must be considered.



I didn't see it as personal though, there wasn't any name calling nor insults.In fact if I remember correctly I only opened the thread in the first place because I thought I could help because I have spare testing strips
I offered them several box's
I felt something wasn't as I am being led to believe by my DSN so asked a few questions.

no reason to close the thread.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I didn't see it as personal though, there wasn't any name calling nor insults.In fact if I remember correctly I only opened the thread in the first place because I thought I could help because I have spare testing strips
> I offered them several box's
> I felt something wasn't as I am being led to believe by my DSN so asked a few questions.
> 
> no reason to close the thread.



Hi Ypauly, I have PM'd you - please have a look at them!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> Hi Ypauly, I have PM'd you - please have a look at them!



as have i


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> A healthy debate is one thing, but when it starts to get personal then it's time to move on. The threads that have just been closed were no longer either productive or informative and people were getting really upset. Everyone is entitled to express an opinion but it should be done with respect for the views and feelings of others.
> 
> As I said elsewhere, we would prefer not to have to act at all, but will do so if necessary to preserve the peace.


I fully respect your actions, you know what you want from the site.

But who was disrespectful? in didn't see any insults or name calling. In fact I can't see any reason for people to be upset, yet I still appologised both privately and publicly because I saw that they were getting upset.


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

look lets stop this now we should all be supporting each other as we are all diabettics not arguing  we are all adults and not kids in the school play ground..... so lets all start getting on has thats the way it should be because no matter what we all have gotta live with diabetes for the rest of our lifes some of us cope better then others but lets put this argument to bed and support each other


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

I was rather upset


----------



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

My thread was closed without prior notice to me. I wasn't able to reply or express my further opinion (even though being called pal is a pet hate of mine which is obviously ok).

I will not be posting on here again.


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

If that's what you want to do then that's fine Andy.

It's a shame you feel it necessary to go just because of a few opinions and a thread being closed..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

Andy said:


> My thread was closed without prior notice to me. I wasn't able to reply or express my further opinion (even though being called pal is a pet hate of mine which is obviously ok).
> 
> I will not be posting on here again.



it was closed andy, because it had been stated previously that the "discussion" was going nowhere. There was no need at all to start reposting it and causing further upset to those who had previously been upset in the other thread.

If you don't want to come here again, that's fine and it is a shame as every member here is valued. But no one has deliberately tried to alienate you, rather to help provide a forum that is an area for support rather than arguments that go around in circles.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I was rather upset




Please accept my most sincere appologies if I was in anyway responsible.


----------



## margie (May 23, 2010)

Hi Ypauly I am a bit bemused by your DSNs advice. 

What I understand is that your BM should be between 4 and 7 (some say 6) before eating and no more than 10 2 hours after. After about 5 hours (general time for the fast acting insulin to leave your system) you should be back at the pre meal value.  

To determine whether you are getting the correct insulin for your food you would need some pre-meal values. 

If you look at a Blood Glucose diary that they tend to give out at clinics it has before food and 2 hours after columns.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

the forum is also here to educate - Andy stated that x amount of tests was excessive, we proved it was not, from various sources.

Andy, it's a shame to leave because of this - we were trying to politely show you that stating x amount of tests isn't correct.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

can i just add the following

_an opinion is neither right nor wrong and everyone should be able to express theirs
_
Andy expressed his, and some of us didn't agree. That's fine. But I have to say that the decision to close these threads was the right one - as the argument was going around in circles and getting very very boring. It was not cool for some of us to be upset by being called excessive and being made to feel as if we're not normal for testing x amount of times per day. If we were normal, our pancreases would work after all.


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2010)

I closed Andy's thread because it simply sought to restart the argument without presenting anything that had not already been said. There is no good to be gained in continuing in that vein. I was about to PM Andy, but got sidetracked, for which I apologise.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

margie said:


> Hi Ypauly I am a bit bemused by your DSNs advice.
> 
> What I understand is that your BM should be between 4 and 7 (some say 6) before eating and no more than 10 2 hours after. After about 5 hours (general time for the fast acting insulin to leave your system) you should be back at the pre meal value.
> 
> ...



You're not the only one that's bemused lol. I have also been told that any figure under 10 is good.
I actually feel great upto 12 over that then I start to feel sleepy. I havn't had many low readings so I can't say I noticed any difference the lowest recorded for me was 2.9 and I still felt good lol. (used it as an excuse to have a snickers though)


In the words of my DSN "testing beofre meals is pointless" unless you are doing a course to learn carb counting but once you know how/what effect foods have it becomes pointless again.


----------



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

I am disappointed in so much as this is the first real thread on here that I have got involved with and was hoping to get more involved but hey that isn't going to be the case as.

My diary for humalog 50 given to me by by my DSN states 7 times a day testing and that shouldn't always be the norm whether it be type 1 or 2). I could say a lot more but will leave on a positive note.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> In the words of my DSN "testing beofre meals is pointless" unless you are doing a course to learn carb counting but once you know how/what effect foods have it becomes pointless again.



please tell me you are kidding. And where is your DSN so I can give her a good talking to?


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> please tell me you are kidding. And where is your DSN so I can give her a good talking to?


Nope not kidding

I can PM a name and phone number if you want me to.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Nope not kidding
> 
> I can PM a name and phone number if you want me to.



oh man if I had her phone number I would let RIP i swear to GOD!

Pauly, please please PLEASE start testing pre meal - its so so important. Do you carb count? If not then get your backside on a course ASAP. Only with frequent testing will you be able to get your HbA1C down! Hell, I'll give you a crash course in carb counting if you like - but only if you promise me you'll start testing before you eat as well as after!


----------



## margie (May 23, 2010)

I think I know where the anything under 10 is good has come from - non diabetics do not get values greater than that.  However that doesn't mean all values under that are good.

Are you at least testing before breakfast - that for me is the most unpredictable value - I seem to get various degrees of dawn phenomenon.

Did your DSN give you any advice on matching your food to your insulin ?


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

margie said:


> I think I know where the anything under 10 is good has come from - non diabetics do not get values greater than that.  However that doesn't mean all values under that are good.
> 
> Are you at least testing before breakfast - that for me is the most unpredictable value - I seem to get various degrees of dawn phenomenon.
> 
> Did your DSN give you any advice on matching your food to your insulin ?



can u give me a course in carb counting


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oh man if I had her phone number I would let RIP i swear to GOD!
> 
> Pauly, please please PLEASE start testing pre meal - its so so important. Do you carb count? If not then get your backside on a course ASAP. Only with frequent testing will you be able to get your HbA1C down! Hell, I'll give you a crash course in carb counting if you like - but only if you promise me you'll start testing before you eat as well as after!



No I don't carb count. I did ask about it but was told it's not nessessary.

I had to ask on here a few months ago what carbs are lol. I'm still not sure I understand them.


Every time I see her which isn't too often (my appointment woes also well documented on here) i'm told i'm doing fine. I have no reason not to believe that as I feel great compared to pre-diagnosis.


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> No I don't carb count. I did ask about it but was told it's not nessessary.
> 
> I had to ask on here a few months ago what carbs are lol. I'm still not sure I understand them.



Carb counting is 100% necessary. In theory, the amount of carbs you eat determines the amount of insulin you take.

Even when I was diagnosed in 1991, nearly 20 years ago, my parents were taught carb counting!

Please badger your team until you get on a carb counting course!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> No I don't carb count. I did ask about it but was told it's not nessessary.
> 
> I had to ask on here a few months ago what carbs are lol. I'm still not sure I understand them.



OH JESUS you need to get yourself to a different DSN and hospital ASAP. Your care sounds atrocious. You are T1, have been told testing 4 times a day is adequate enough and told you don't need to carb count?

I'm almost in tears at this. It is quite frankly utterly disgusting. I can only help you so much as I am still learning them, but please change your care team tomorrow.


----------



## margie (May 23, 2010)

There is an e-learning carb counting course available here - written by DSNs

http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> No I don't carb count. I did ask about it but was told it's not nessessary.
> 
> I had to ask on here a few months ago what carbs are lol. I'm still not sure I understand them.
> 
> ...



Hiya

I'll help you carb count.  I can send you the same email I sent a couple of others on here when they wanted help.  It gives you a rough idea of where to start and how to sort it out.

I will be brutally honest here and I now totally understand where you are coming from.  The advice you have been given is totally out of date.  Your DSN might be a very nice lady but she is doing you absolutely no favour re your health.  Seriously and I am in no way being patronising here, just friendly.     

When someone is on MDI (multiple daily injections) you have to carb count as you cannot possibly know how much novorapid or humalog to give.   You have probably been given a set amount of units per meal which will get you nowhere.   By testing only two hours post meal, you will have no concept of whether you had the right dose or not because you have been told not to test pre meal so that would mean if you were too high before the meal then you wouldn't know, so couldn't add in a correction as well as a meal bolus.

If you would like some help, I'm more than happy to.   The others will tell you I'm ok.    Its up to you entirely.   I can guarantee you that once you do start carb counting and testing pre meal as well as 2 hours post meal and matching your insulin to your carbs, your HbA1c will come down and you will feel great.   

One of the reasons you feel ok at 12mmol or more is because your body is used to being too high.   We correct everything over 9 mmols now, when the rules allow, which are slightly different when you pump to when you are on MDI.


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

margie said:


> There is an e-learning carb counting course available here - written by DSNs
> 
> http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/



Thank you I will look at that tomorrow.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 23, 2010)

pauly! Take Adrienne up on her offer! She is utterly fantastic and got me started on the carb counting!


----------



## ypauly (May 23, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'll help you carb count.  I can send you the same email I sent a couple of others on here when they wanted help.  It gives you a rough idea of where to start and how to sort it out.
> 
> ...



Thank you
I am on 14 levimir daily and 14 novorapid with meals.
but it is getting late now so will have to continue tomorrow


Thanks again


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Thank you
> I am on 14 levimir daily and 14 novorapid with meals.
> but it is getting late now so will have to continue tomorrow
> 
> ...



No problem.  It is late and I'm watching 24  but my daughter's pump is also alarming furiously !!!!

I'm away for a couple of weeks now but I'll try and dig that email out and I'll pm it to you as a starter.  Hope it helps.


----------



## am64 (May 24, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> pauly! Take Adrienne up on her offer! She is utterly fantastic and got me started on the carb counting!



ditto i know adrienne has helped a number of people start to carb count with some excellant results ...see smile4loubie aswell x good luck ypauly and wheres all the funny smilies you used to post ?


----------



## ypauly (May 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> ditto i know adrienne has helped a number of people start to carb count with some excellant results ...see smile4loubie aswell x good luck ypauly and wheres all the funny smilies you used to post ?


just for you





and my favorites


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

ypauly said:


> just for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks ypauly made me smile again hehee


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 25, 2010)

Andy said:


> My thread was closed without prior notice to me. I wasn't able to reply or express my further opinion (even though being called pal is a pet hate of mine which is obviously ok).
> 
> I will not be posting on here again.



I do hope you change your mind Andy, maybe you could air your views by a pm to a moderater or someone you feel is trustworthy. Best wishes Sheena


----------

